# Spoke Beads?



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

I know this isn't the most important topic for most of you, but I'm having a ton of trouble finding some spoke beads for my daughter's bike. Specifically, I'm trying to find some pink or white ones, maybe even shaped ones (moon, stars, etc.). She's not too picky as long as they're pink and white. I've been promising them to her for a while now, but just can't seem to find any.

I was wondering if any of you knew where I might be able to find some spoke beads / decorations in Southern California. I live in San Diego County, but I'm in Orange County about once a week, so I can get just about anywhere. I'm also open to online ideas if anyone has a link they can provide.

Ideally, I'd like to find about four packs just like this: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Bicycle-Spo...oryZ7295QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem.

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide ... and my little girl thanks you as well!


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

They were called Spokey Dokes, and the company that made them is doing some light up spoke sticks, and bells now. Keep your eye peeled and they may make a comeback.


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

I've previously found them at toy stores, 99 cent stores, and party supply stores. A male friend of mine was "blessed" with the birthday treatment on his bike: streamers, spoke beads, a tiara, and a Cinderella paper doll thingy attached to his handlebars.


----------

